# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγη παπαγάλων Ringneck

## ktistis

Για σας παιδιά τι κάνετε?Έχω βρει ένα ζευγάρι ring neck σε ενα πετσσοπ που είναι έτοιμο αναπαραγωγικά.Ζευγαρώνουν καθημερινα!Μεσολάβησε ενας γνωστός μου που ήξερε το μαγαζάτορα και μας εκανε την χάρη από 200ευρώ που ήταν να μας τους αφήσει 180ευρώ και τους δυο μαζι.Το μόνο μου πρόβλημα ειναι ότι ο ένας είναι μπλε και ο άλλος πρασινος και δεν ξέρω αν τα παιδιά τους βγαίνουν λίγα μπλε και λιγα πράσινα ή αν θα βγαίνουν πολύχρωμα.Έκανε κανείς αναπαραγωγή μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών χρψμάτων???

----------


## kaveiros

Στα ringneck δεν υπάρχει διχρωμία Γρηγόρη. Οι απόγονοι θα βγουν είτε πράσινοι, είτε μπλέ. Αν τους πάρεις μην περιμένεις να κάνουν άμεσα αυγά ακόμα κι αν ζευγαρώνουν (μπορεί βέβαια και να κάνουν γρήγορα). Ξέρω περιπτώσεις ζευγαριών, που ζευγαρώνουν κανονικά, μπαίνουν στη φωλιά κτλ αλλά αυγά κάνουν μετά απο μήνες...Αν είναι ζευγάρι πάντως, κάποια στιγμή θα σου κανουν σίγουρα και εφόσον κάνεις και την κατάλληλη προετοιμασία στη διατροφή τους.

----------


## ktistis

Τα μωρά τους θα μπορούν να κάνουν παιδιά έτσι ?γιατί ακουσα και αυτό το ενδχόμενο. δεν ξερω αν αληθεύει

----------


## kaveiros

Φυσικα και θα μπορουν. Στα indian δεν υπαρχει υβριδισμος, τουλαχιστον στα γνωστα χρωματα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν αφοβα μεταξυ τους.

----------


## ktistis

Χέρομε πολύ για αυτά που διαβάζω.Την τιμή την θεώρισα ευκαιρία.Εσεις τι λέτε.Παιδιά εχω όμως ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα επειδή τόσο καιρό πριν να βρω αυτά τα δύο ρικνεκακια πάντα ήθελα μονκ τώρα που πλησιάζει η ώρα να τα παρω σκεφτομε συνέχεια τις διαφορές με τα μονκ.Εσείς τι λετε για τα μονκ είναι πιο ευκολα αναπαραγωγικά απο τα ρινκνεκ.Εσεις αν ήσασταν τι θα προτιμούσατε.Επίσης επειδή δεν έψαξα καθόλου για μονκ που κιμένονται περίπου οι τιμές?

----------


## vikitaspaw

ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβα τα μονκ..καμια σχεση!! Κ νομιζω εξημερωνονται κ πιο ευκολα, αλλα τωρα οσον αφορα την αναπαραγωγη τους...δεν γνωριζω κατι περισσοτερο...

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά απο μια μικρή μελέτη που εκανα τα μονκ κειμένονται από 200-250 εθρώ περιμένω να μαθω σιγουρα από ατομα που εχουν μονκ.Τα ring neck θα τα παρω 180 ευρώ και τα δύο.Να και μερικές φωτογραφιες το ζευγαράκι είναι αυτος ο πρασινος και η γκριζα (χαλαστικα λιγο από το χρωμα της γιατί το παιδί που μου βρήκε το ζευγάρι(είναι ο cypant και γραφτηκε σημερα στο φορουμ :Happy0196: )μου είπε ότι ήταν μπε και τωρα απογοητευτικα λιγο!(Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στο cypant για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια και τις συμβουλες που μου δίνει!

----------


## kaveiros

Γρηγόρη τα μονκ καμια σχεση με ρινγκνεκ απ οσο ξέρω. Ειναι πιο "ηρεμες" προσωπικότητες και η τιμη τους απ οσο γνωριζω παιζει εκει 200 εως 300 ευρώ. Οι τιμη για τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι καλη αλλα θα ηθελα χωρις παρεξηγηση να σου πω κατι πανω στο θεμα με το χρωμα. Ειναι κατανοητο απ τη στιγμη που θα διαλεξεις ενα κατοικιδιο να θες να σε "εμπνέει" και εξωτερικά σαν εμφάνιση. Ομως προσωπικα δε το βρισκω σωστο να διαλεξεις μονο με αυτο το κριτηριο. Οτι χρωμα και να ναι το ρινγκνεκ θα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι θα εχεις να κανεις με μια πολυ ισχυρη προσωπικοτητα που μπορει και να μη σε πλησιασει ποτε η μπορει και να μη ξεκολλαει απο πανω σου. Απο τη στιγμη που θα παρεις ζευγαρι, ειναι 99% σιγουρο οτι τα πουλια αυτα δεν θα εξημερωθουν και δεν θα σε πλησιαζουν αλλα αν τα φροντιζεις, με τον τροπο τους θα σε συνηθισουν και θα σου δειξουν την εμπιστοσυνη τους. Αν ψαχνεις παπαγαλο να εξημερωθει ευκολα τοτε το ενηλικο ρινγκνεκ ειναι πολυ μακρυα απο αυτο που θες, ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι ζευγαρι. Αν απλως θες να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα φροντιζεις και εισαι ετοιμος να "ανεχτεις" τον ισχυρο εγωισμο τους για τουλαχιστον 20 χρόνια...τοτε να τα παρεις. Θα εχεις ενα περιποιημενο ζευγαρι που θα σου δινει και απογονους. Διαφορετικα γνωμη μου ειναι να ψαξεις καποιο αλλο ειδος.

----------


## giotakismille

δεν ειναι λιγο ακριβοι?

----------


## ktistis

Το ζευγάρι δεν θα εξημερωθεί!Το ζευγάρι θα τοποθετηθεί σε μια μεγάλη κλουβα για αναπαραγωγή και η μόνη εξημέρωση που θέλω να έχει είναι οταν κοντέυω στο κλουβι για να βάζω φαι νερο και όταν θα καθομαι εκει διπλα για αλλες εργασιες να μην ενοχλούνται. Ακουσα οτι μερικα που είναι πολύ αγρια αν κοντέψεις την κλουβα στα δεκα μετρα χαλάνε τον κοσμο σε κραυγές και χτυπάνε στο κλουβι.Εγω θελω να μην ενοχλουντα απλα.Πραγμα που ο cypant μου είπε οτι κανουν ήδη.Οταν κοντεψε πολύ κοντα για να τραβήξει φωτογραφιες απλά μετακινήθηκαν λιγο.Το τονίζω τα θέλω για αναπαραγωγή.Για αυτό ρώτησα και πριν ποια είναι τα πιο ευκολα σε αναπαραγωγή τα μονκ ή τα ρινκνεκ.Γιατί σας φανηκαν ακριβοί εγώ το θεώρησα ευκαιρία 180 ευρω το ζευγάρι.Αλλού που ρώτησα είναι 110 ευρώ ο ένας.

----------


## ktistis

Να τα και σε φωτογραφια


zoom
zoom
zoom

----------


## giotakismille

δεν ξερω...εγω λεω να ρωτησεισ αν εχει και αλλου!

----------


## kaveiros

Κανε μια χαρη και ανεβασε τις φωτο σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση. Στο imagesack εχεθ επιλογη, διαλεξε μεγαλυτερη γιατι εδω μονι το χρωμα ξεχωριζω και δε βλεπω δαχτυλιδι στο λαιμο σε κανενα απ τα δυο.....

----------


## ktistis

Αντρέα αν πατήσεις zoom φαίνετε .Δυσκολεύομε λιγο δεν είναι πολύ καλο το ιντερνετ και θα ζωριστώ μεχρι να ανεβούν με μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.Θα δοκιμάσσω βέβαια αργότερα!

----------


## kaveiros

Οπα σορυ εβλεπα απ το κινητο πριν και δεν εβγαζε επιλογη για zoom. Τα ειδα τωρα οκ. Ειναι ενηλικα και τα δυο σιγουρα. Το χρωμα της θηλυκιας προσωπικα το βρισκω πολυ ομορφο αλλα αυτα ειναι γουστα....

----------


## mogolos14

Ρε παιδια ελεος με αυτα τα πετσοπ ζουμαρα τισ φοτο κ απορω απο ποτε εχουν να καθαρισουν το κλουβι (δεν αντεξα)

----------


## mogolos14

και πολυ πιθανον οι κοτσιλιες να πεφτουν μες στη τροφη!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω ειπα να μη το σχολιασω για να μη ξεφυγει το θεμα παλι :Happy:  Εχει πιασει κανονικη στρωση βρωμιας το κλουβι, ειδικα ο πατος. Υποθετω οτι αν τα παρει ο Γρηγορης θα ειναι σε νεο κλουβι η θα καθαρισει το υπαρχον.

----------


## ktistis

Ναι παιδιά και εγώ το παρατήρησα.Δεν θα πάρω το σιγκεκριμένο κλουβί.Αν τελικά θα τα πάρω θα τα βάλω σε δικό μου κλουβί με τις βιταμινούλες τους ,και την ανοιξη θα μπουν στην νεα κλουβα αναπαραγωγής που θα φτιάξω.Θα βάλω σχέδια πως θα είναι και θα βάλω και τοποθεσίες στο σπιτι που μπορεί να μπει το κλουβί να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ομορφα ειναι με αδυναμια στα κιτρινα...

----------


## ktistis

Και σας βαζω το πρώτο υποψήφιο τοπίο για να τοποθετηθεί η κλούβα.Ηλιος εδώ πιάνει μόνο λιγες ωρες οταν ανατέλει ο ηλιος το πρωι.Ειναι παντα δροσιά εδώ.


zoom
zoom

zoom

----------


## ktistis

Τωρα σας παραθέτω το δευτερο τοπίο.είνε στεγασμένο αρα δεν θα πιάνει ποτέ βροχες εδω.είναι ζεστο το χειμώνα και δροσερό το καλοκαιρι αρα θα χρησιμοποιήσω πιο φθηνό υλικο και σπάνια πηγαίνουμε εκεί.είναι λιγο σκοτεινό αλλα υπάρχει ενα παραθηράκι που το έχουμε κλειστό τωρα αλλά θα το ανοίξω να φερει φως.

zoom
zoom

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω θα τα εβαζα στο τριτο σημειο, να εχουν και στο πισω πανω μερος καλυψη απ το δεντρο δηλαδη. Επισης θα εχουν και σκια το καλοκαιρι ( αναλογα και τι δεντρο ειναι βεβαια). Τα ρινγκνεκ μου λατρευουν τις γωνιες, νιωθουν πιο ασφαλη. Μιλαω για το πρωτο τοπιο παντα. Στην Κυπρο δε νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα εξω εκτος αν εχετε στην περιοχη σου φιδια η αλλα επικινδυνα αγρια ζωα.

----------


## ktistis

Και το τρίτο τοπίο είναι πολύ φωτεινο.

zoom
zoom
zoom

----------


## kaveiros

Απ το τριτο τοπιο η πρωτη θεση μου φαινεται καλη επισης, προσοχη στην απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο το καλοκαιρι ομως. Τους αρεσει ο ηλιος αλλα οχι πολλες ωρες....

----------


## ktistis

Μα το πρώτο και το τρίτο σημείο εχουν καλυψη από δεντρο και τα δύο από λεμονιά.Η λεμονιά στο τρίτο τοπίο είναι πιο μικρή βεβαια αλλά θα πω της γειτόνισσας να μην  κοβει το κομματει που ερχετε στην πλευρα μας και θα το καθοδηγήσω με τετοιο τροπο ώστε να καλύψει το κλουβι.Θα βαλω και φωτο των σχεδίων του κλουβιού σσυντομα

----------


## ktistis

Αν επιλέξω ανάμεσα στο πρώτο και το τρίτο θα τα επενδύσω με ενα υλικό που ξέρω που είναι θερμομονοτικό και ηχομονοτικό,λιγο ακριβό αλλα θαυματουργό.αν επιλέξω το δευτερο θα βάλω κάποιο πιο φτηνό αφου δεν θα πηγαινουν ουτε βροχες ούτε κρυο ούτε ζεστη εκεί!

----------


## kaveiros

Υπολογισε επισης να ειναι το πλατος του κλουβιου λιγο μεγαλυτερο. Το υψος μοιαζει οκ αλλα τα ρινγκνεκ θελουν μεγαλη φωλια, οσο πιο μεγαλη τοσο καλυτερα και θελουν φαρδος οχι μονο υψος. Οπου εχω δει φωτογραφιες απο εκτροφη, οι κλουβες ειναι πιο ¨τετραγωνες¨ . Τα δικα μου ειναι ελευθερα στο δωματιο γι αυτο δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα. Αν τους φανει ο χωρος στενος και πεισμωσουν...αυγο δε θα κανουν.

----------


## ktistis

Το σχέδιο είναι δειγματικό.Τις διαστάσεις μου τις είπε ενα παιδί που μίλησε με γνωστό εκτροφεα στην Ελλάδα που δεν θα πω τωρα για να μην φανει ότι κανω διαφήμηση και του είπε ότι αυτες οι διαστάσεις είναι κατάλληλες για δύο ζευγάρια ρινκ νεκ.ειναι κατάλληλο και για δύο ζευγάρια μονκ.θα βαλω τα σχεδια και τις διαστάσεις σε λιγο.

----------


## kaveiros

Ε οπότε λογικά πιο φαρδύ πρέπει να έχει προτείνει. Μια χαρα θα ειναι τα πουλια...παρ τα να φυγουν απ τη βρωμια.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ καλη τιμη για ζευγαρη!
Με τα μονκ εχω κι εγω ενα ερωτα αλλα το τελευταιο 6μηνο με εχουν κερδισει οι ρινγκ!
Το κλουβι ειναι αθλιο, αλλα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ καλα!
Μπορω να εχω ενα απο τα μπλε?????
Χαχαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## ktistis

Οι διαστάσεις της κάθε κλούβας είναι 2.5 μέτρα μήκος 1,20 βάθος και ύψος 2,2 μέτρα μπροστά και 1,90 μέτρα πίσω (για να έχει κλίση η σκεπή και να φεύγουν τα νερά προς τα δέντρα)To παιδί που έφτιαξε το κλουβό αυτό χρησιμοποίησε πασαμάνο και εβαλε πανω γυψοσανίδα εγω θα βαλω 4 πασαμάνα στις 4 γωνιές και θα τοποθετήσω απάνω το υλικό που προανάφερα (φωτογραφίες από το υλικό και την προσσαρμογή του σύντομα)Επίσης αυτός έβαλε πλακάκια κάτω.Εγώ θα βάλω το υλικό να φτάνει μεχρι το πάτομα και θα βάλω μέσα άμμο.Επίσσης αυτός τις φωλιές τις έβαλε μέσα σστο κλουβι ενώ εγώ θα τις βάλω εξωτερικά και θα κάνω κάτι σαν ερμαράκι που θα είναι βιδομένη πάνω η φωλιά και θα ανοίγει το ερμαράκι για να καθαρίζετε.παρεπιπτόντος δεν έχω ιδέα πως είναι μια φωλιά ρινκ νεκ μηπος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς?



zoom
zoom
zoom

zoom
zoom
zoom


zoom
zoom

----------


## kaveiros

Α μπράβο, αυτές που εχω δει σε φωτογραφιες ειναι ετσι. Βασιλικη ζωη θα κανουν εκει!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί ο ανθρωπος που θα μου κάνει την κλούβα.Αλλάξαμε λίγο τις διαστάσεις για να είναι πιο ομοιόμορφο με τον κήπο μου.Οι νεες διασστάσεις είναι 175cm μήκος και 128cm πλάτος.Την στέγη ο φίλος απο τις φωτογραφίες την έκανε με κλίσση προς τα πίσω ενώ εμείς την κάναμε με κλίση προς τα μπροσστά.Την κάναμε 200cm ύψος μπροστά και 230cm ύψος πίσω.Τί λέτε?

----------


## mitsman

Η κλιση να ειναι προς τα πισω... οταν πας να μπεις μεσα να μην τρεχουν τα νερα πανω σου σε περιπτωση που βρεχει.. λεμε τωρα.. και για να εχεις πιο πολυ χωρο για να μπεις... επισης αν κλεισεις την πισω πλευρα με κατι να ειναι πιο φωτεινη η κλουβα!

----------


## ktistis

Το κάναμε έτσι γιατί το καλοκαίρι θα έμπενε όλος ο ήλιος μέσα αν ήταν με κλίση προς τα πίσσω εενώ έτσι αν θέλουν ήλιο μπορούν να κάθονται στα μπροστινά κλαδιά και αν θέλουν σσκια σστα πισινά.

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ ξερεις... εγω σου ειπα την αποψη μου..η μπροστινη πλευρα που ειναι και η πορτα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλυτερη... στο λεω γιατι εχω και εγω τετοια κατασκευη χτιστη για τα σκυλια μου!!!

----------


## cypand

σωστά.. η κλίση να είναι προς τα πίσω.. θα είναι πιο βολικό και πιο ωραίο νομίζω.. και επειδή είναι μεγάλο ίσως να κάνες την οροφή να εξέχει μπροστά?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι να εξεχει λιγακι μπροστα ωστε να μπορει να σταθει μπροστα αν βρεχει και να δημιουργει και μια καποια σκια!!!!

ενας ακομη λογος να ειναι προς τα πισω η κλιση ειναι οτι απο μπροστα θα θες να τα δεις!!! αρα θα θες και το μεγαλυτερο οπτικο πεδιο...

----------


## cypand

και δεν θα μπαίνουν νερα εύκολα οταν βρέχει.. η γνώμη μας πάντα  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Αρχικά και εγώ είπα του τεχνίτη που ήρθε να είναι προς τα πισω για να φαίνοντε και μου είπε ότι επιδή θα εχει ύψος πιο μεγάλο από ανθρώπου και θα βλέπουμε κάτω από την κλίσση θα φαίνετε και θα είναι πιο ομορφο ετσι.Ξερω και εγω βρε παιδιά μου είπς και ο αδελφός μου που ήταν εκει οτι είναι πιο ωραίο έτσι πίστηκα.

----------


## mitsman

Μην στενοχωριεσαι Γρηγορη!!!! απλα θα ηταν καλυτερα κατα την γνωμη μας... στην πραξη θα δεις και θα μας πεις!!!! να ξερουμε για  αλλα παιδια!

----------


## ktistis

Αυτό που σκέφτομε τώρα είναι το πλέγμα που θα βάλω μπροστά!Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## ktistis

Παιδια η κατασκευή της κλουβας συνεχίζεται  εδώ (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD!)

----------


## giotakismille

καλη ειναι η κλουβα!

----------


## kaveiros

Γρηγορη ισως μπορεις να κανεις την κλιση προς τα πισω και το καλοκαιρι να φτιαξεις μια τεντουλα με ανοιχτοχρωμο υφασμα απο πανω για σκια.

----------


## ktistis

Νε το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι στην Κυπρο όπως έγινε τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι μόνο καλοκαίρι εκτος απο λίγες μερες το χρόνο!

----------

